# 1st Bar Gig since Chemo!



## Regor (Aug 27, 2005)

So my brother (vox & bass) and my drummer went to the IROCK in Detroit to inquire about playing another gig there (That's where we did our Dimebag charity show in Feb). And they got us a gig on Oct 1st opening for a band called Skarrd, which they said is former members of Crowbar.

So it'll be our first bar gig since I've finished Chemo (I don't really count those 2 block parties we played). Only bad part is that after that, I'm going to have to start working Saturdays, which means no more band for me. (I've got a plan about that... I'll tell you all later).

Anyways, if any of you guys from Ohio wanna come up and check us out, let me know. We play 7 strings on 2 songs, possibly 3 if we get another original done before the show. But we're definately metal, and we put on a good show (Altho my headbanging skillz will be severely impared without the hair).

Stay tuned for more info:
www.irocknightclub.com
www.justdefymetal.com

-=->>Regor<<-=-


----------



## KillMAH (Aug 27, 2005)

You don't need hair to be metal. Administer some bad ass shit, Gregor.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 27, 2005)

You ever see the singer from Meshuggah going all out? You don't need hair to headbang 

Good luck, sounds like it'll be a fun show. And good luck with the job vs. band stuff.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 27, 2005)

Give 'em hell brother!


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2005)

Awesome, bro! Can't make it in person, but obtain a few pictures and share 'em with us, ok?


----------



## SevenatoR (Aug 27, 2005)

Hell yeah!! Tear 'em a new one!!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 27, 2005)

Kick some ass, bro! 

Working the weekends suck for a gigging musician. I've been doing it for over a year now. Fuck it though. If you love playing music live, you just gotta roll with it & sacrifice a little bit of sleep.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2005)

KillMAH said:


> You don't need hair to be metal. Administer some bad ass shit, Gregor.



Fuckin' aye right. Kick some ass bro.


----------



## Regor (Aug 27, 2005)

Drew said:


> Awesome, bro! Can't make it in person, but obtain a few pictures and share 'em with us, ok?



There's pictures on our website from the Dimbag gig we did. I still had hair there.

Check 'em out: http://home.comcast.net/~justdefy/dimebagshow.htm


----------



## Vince (Aug 27, 2005)

Good to see you getting back on the horse, Regor, congrats!


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 27, 2005)

i'd come but gas prices and shitty cars prohibit me from goin sorry man, but you better rock the tits off the place!


----------



## Leon (Aug 30, 2005)

hmm, that show is on a saturday. if i can make it, i'll take my camera


----------



## Shawn (Aug 30, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats. I hope the gig goes well for you, Regor.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

Regor said:


> (Altho my headbanging skillz will be severely impared without the hair).



Look

You don't need hair to rock out, and I've never had a problem banging with a chrome dome. Proudly sport that skull!


----------

